# Northern California



## angiern2004

Hi all! Looking for a breeder referral in Northern California for fall...around October-ish...

Also wondering what averages costs are around here, for adopting one from a breeder...

Thanks all!!! We're buying a house this year, and I can't wait to add a Havanese to our family!!!


----------



## Suzi

Hi I think Bellatax Havanese is in Northern California I would totally recommended looking her up and find out more.


----------



## mellowbo

Suzi said:


> Hi I think Bellatax Havanese is in Northern California I would totally recommended looking her up and find out more.


Bellahavanese.com


----------



## trueblue

Katie (moptop Havanese) is in northern California too.


----------



## mckennasedona

So is Elaine, with Lil Pawz.


----------



## Pattie

I highly recommend any of the aforementioned folks. Heather is in Nevada.


----------



## angiern2004

Thanks all! That will give me a great start!!! Now I just have to figure out who's planning fall time litters this year.


----------



## sanducando

We got Mochi from Linda with High Moon Havanese (http://highmoonhavanese.com/index.php). Her website says she may be planning a Fall litter


----------



## angiern2004

hello again all,

just from perusing the websites of the breeders, I'm not finding any that are planning fall litters. that's ok, it's all worth the wait, right? 

is sacramentohavanesebreeders.com a legit site?


----------



## Suzi

angiern2004 said:


> hello again all,
> 
> just from perusing the websites of the breeders, I'm not finding any that are planning fall litters. that's ok, it's all worth the wait, right?
> 
> is sacramentohavanesebreeders.com a legit site?


 I don't think so. It looks just like the site that pops up her in oregon I think they are brokers or something. I called and kept getting calls for about a month. Look up Havanese clubs in your area then talk with the club president. I did that and have also joined the club her in Oregon you meet all the breeders and its a lot of fun.


----------



## mckennasedona

Check out the Havanese Club of Northern California web site. Many of the members are breeders. There is also a Gold Country Havanese Club. Many of those folks are breeders. Breeders don't always list when their next litter is planned on their web sites but they always have contact information. Go ahead and email some of them. Even if they don't have litters planned right away you can still visit and see their dogs. Everyone loves puppies, you ought to visit to see some adults too, just to make sure this is the breed you want.


----------



## mckennasedona

Better yet, come to the Havanese Club of Northern California Play Date on June 18th at my house. You will see 30+ Havs of varying ages and meet some really great people (many of whom are, in fact, breeders). PM me if you are interested.


----------



## TilliesMom

KATIE and moptophavanese.com!! SHe is fantastic and has several boys ready to go right now!!  Just in case you didn't want to wait till fall.. LOL
Have you been to MEET havs yet? I know when we were doing our search we look around to find a breeder who would welcome us to just come and meet the breed and that was a wonderful introduction and really helped us know that this WAS the breed for us!! Did I mention Katie at Mop Top Havanese yet? LOL 
Good luck!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

HI~ We would love to have you over for a visit!


----------



## angiern2004

Nope, haven't met any yet, but from everything I read it's the perfect breed for us. I've also talked at length with a coworker that has one. 

I know I need to meet up with a breeder or two to "meet the breed", but was going to wait until we're closer to getting a puppy. 

I know I said "fall time" but we're buying a short sale, and since who knows how long that will take, I'm not sure when we'll be ready, which is why I haven't emailed or visited any breeders as of yet. Our rental doesn't allow pets or I wouldn't have to make myself be so patient. LOL

Just was curious if that website was legit as like a one-stop conglomeration of what the breeders have available or if it was a front to a puppy mill or something. Thanks for the info that it's probably not a good place to be looking. 

I've seen Katie's boys on her site. They're definitely cute.


----------



## angiern2004

Oh, I also wanted to say thank you to all of you. I'm trying my best to wade thru the wealth of info you can find online and weed out the mill sites.  You guys have been incredibly helpful in my process of doing so.

I'm sure you'll see me around much more as time goes on, and I want to thank you in advance for answering all the questions that have probably been asked 47 times before, even the stupid ones. 

Can't wait to be done with the hurry up and wait process of buying a house, so I/we can move on with life. LOL


----------



## angiern2004

MopTop Havanese said:


> HI~ We would love to have you over for a visit!


I'd love to come visit, and I'll probably take you up on it when we get a little further along in our home buying process.


----------



## TilliesMom

SO glad you found us and you are doing your research!!


----------



## Indigo Eyes

Our little Lucy came from Amor Havanese in Northern California. She is an amazing little ball of energy! Mary Lopez, the owner, is a wonderfully sweet lady and has so many years of experience with breeding both Havanese and Briards. I believe she has a litter due in August. I know she would be happy to answer any of your questions 

www.amorhavanese.com

Good luck!


----------



## angiern2004

Hello ladies! Just checking in. We closed on our house at the end of September. We live in Roseville now and have a 1/4 acre lot.  

We're planning to put our backyard in this Spring. Do you all think we should wait until after the yard gets put in, or do you think it matters? We have several puppy parks around here and there's plenty of greenspace in our area for the meantime. Wondering what you experts think!

So we're looking at Spring. I saw Mary has puppies, I tried to see what's up in Katie's world but I think your website is down still, and I'm going to fill out Bellatek's questionaire to find out what plans she has for litters. Am I missing anyone? I'm sure I am.


----------



## TilliesMom

yay! congratulations on your new house!!
Do you have grass out front for the puppy to potty in? Personally I wouldn't want a puppy out in dirt/mud to potty... not fun for anyone! LOL
Looking forward to hearing who the lucky pup is!! DO you know if you want a male or female or just the best fit personality wise!??
I am about 2 1/2 hrs north of you, so maybe we'll meet up someday!!


----------



## angiern2004

Our front yard is fully landscaped. Our backyard will be going in this spring...hopefully in the early part of the Spring, so it won't be too much longer for that. 

I'd love to get a female. With a hubby and a 12 year old stepson, I'd like to have a girl on my side. LOL

Personality-wise the only thing I know so far is that we'd like one that seems like she'd do great in the car. We're on the go and would totally take the pup with us. We travel all over California (about 5-6 car trips around the state every year) from as north as Redding and as south as Bakersfield because my hubby races r/c cars. I'm wondering car tolerance is something that can be figured out in the early pup stage. 

Where do you live?


----------



## jemmax

I got Max from Kelly at Cornerstone - he is wonderful...my mother in law also got her little girl Bailee from there too. They are located in Northern California and are wonderful. Kelly was really understanding when I said I wanted a small dog that would be a great traveller as I live half the year in Las Vegas and half the year in Central America and wanted to travel with Max in cabin....he flew at 16weeks to meet me in Miami and then on to Panama - he now flies back and forth several times a year and is also a great rider in the car.....he is a great traveller 

http://www.cornerstonekennels.com/nursery/


----------



## CacheHavs

I'd would just make sure that the breeder you choose to go with does ALL their health testing on their dogs. Make sure you do your homework because this is a dog that you are having to plan to live with for the next 15+/- years of its life.

I will PM you with some breeders that I know do all they can to help improve the breed. But I will not post them publicly as we really do not promote that here  We prefer to have people do their homework when serch for their furever friend. If someone wants to let a fellow member know of their experiences with a breeder that they have dealt with then please share it private mail - Thanks


----------



## angiern2004

I'm am interested in finding breeders outside of this immediate area. If anyone knows of any reputable breeders further outside Sac or in central CA maybe, please pm me. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Beanie

*How big is Max?*



jemmax said:


> I got Max from Kelly at Cornerstone - he is wonderful...my mother in law also got her little girl Bailee from there too. They are located in Northern California and are wonderful. Kelly was really understanding when I said I wanted a small dog that would be a great traveller as I live half the year in Las Vegas and half the year in Central America and wanted to travel with Max in cabin....he flew at 16weeks to meet me in Miami and then on to Panama - he now flies back and forth several times a year and is also a great rider in the car.....he is a great traveller
> 
> Here is a link to their 'nursery' page with available puppies - they also have some older ones too...
> 
> http://www.cornerstonekennels.com/nursery/


Dear Max's mom:
How big is Max? I am looking for a playmate for Beanie but would like a small male dog about 8 lbs adult size or so. No bigger...I wondered if Max is about that size...I may give Cornerstone a call. Where are they located? It only gives general "Sacramento Valley" on the site.

Toni and Beanie


----------



## Beanie

I noticed Cornerstone has a nice selection of adolescent dogs; how nice to cut short the potty training period...they also have some rescues available.


----------



## jemmax

Toni/Beanie

Cornerstone are located in Chico, California - zip is 95973. Max is now three and a half and weighs approx 9lbs so slightly more than what you were looking at but I remember from talking with Kelly she knew which of her 'kids' was going to be smaller / larger and steered me in the right direction - Max's cousin Bailee who lives with my mother in law is slightly bigger - almost 11lbs....but compared to some I have seen that are around 14lbs I think Max is definitely on the 'petite' size....they all have wonderful personailities and I couldn't recommend her highly enough.

Keep us posted on how you get on finding a new brother for Beanie!

Jemma and Max


----------



## TilliesMom

Jemma ... are YOU guys IN Chico!?? we are about an hr and 10 minutes away from Chico!! It's hard to find anyone remotely near me up here in the boondocks! LOL


----------



## jemmax

Tammy / Tillie

No we are based in Las Vegas :-( 

Jemma and Max


----------



## TilliesMom

wow and you came all the way up here for your pup!!? awesome!
We drove 10 hrs almost all the way to WA for ours! LOL

sigh... I keep hoping maybe someone someday will live near us!!!


----------

